# LTBV Can i speak to anyone who has successfully established in NZ on this visa please



## linbin (Sep 4, 2009)

We are nearly at the finishing line for submitting a LTBV and are struggling making the final jump as very unsure of the future. Has anyone out there successfully entered NZ on this visa, passed the 9 month test and gone on to fulfil their business plan after 3 years. We are hoping to set up a franchise (similar to one we run currently in Europe) not worried about the work, area etc only not fulfilling the strict criteria on the business plan ie employing 1 full time NZ within 3 year period. Would be grateful to hear someones story, good and the bad so we can evaluate and make this life changing decision with our eyes open and not influenced by interested parties (ie visa agency, franchise owner etc)
thankyou for your help

lynn


----------

